# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Bulk projectile purchases

## nigelp

I am wanting to buy some bulk 223 projectiles and wondering if you can order in larger quantities than just the 100ct boxes.

Doing a high number of loads (200 per week) so wondering where the best place to get say 1000's boxes are?

Wanting v-max or similar

----------


## planenutz

PM'd you details...

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## NewbieZAR

> PM'd you details...


Send me some details too if you dont mind, getting into 223 also

----------


## Micky Duck

I bought 500pack of 50grn zmax.....perfect for the .223  wallabies-rabbits naaaasty stuff.

----------


## jim160

I have probably 1000 odd of the 55gr sp projectiles i could part with if thats what your after

----------


## Tommy

> I bought 500pack of 50grn zmax.....perfect for the .223  wallabies-rabbits naaaasty stuff.


Where did you get them from? I had a bunch left over from an AR, gave them all to a fellah on here....and then ended up with a 1-12 .223 hahahahahhaahahha bugger

----------


## Bremic

> I am wanting to buy some bulk 223 projectiles and wondering if you can order in larger quantities than just the 100ct boxes.
> 
> Doing a high number of loads (200 per week) so wondering where the best place to get say 1000's boxes are?
> 
> Wanting v-max or similar


Hornady do a 3500 box of the 75gn ELDM.

----------


## ebf

Belmont is a good source. They do both FMJ and SP.

Also chat to Bill at Rusa Reloading, he does 1000 lots of Frontier and Hornady

Kinda depends on the type of projectile you are after...

Factor in the cost of your time for reloading - Belmont loaded ammo at 60c a pop starts to make sense above a certain volume

----------

